
Read This Before Naming Your Startup - ssclafani
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/04/22/before-naming-your-startup-read-this/
======
ColinWright
Discussion on the earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3874872>

